# Question about edible roots



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

In the US we call them beets. In the UK they're called beet roots. 

Why not carrot root, parsnip root, or turnip roots?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> In the US we call them beets. In the UK they're called beet roots.
> 
> Why not carrot root, parsnip root, or turnip roots?


I think that’s what they used to be called and they’d go in the ‘root cellar.’


----------



## Judycat (Oct 3, 2019)

Roots is roots.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

I still don't understand why the beet is the only one that is said with "root" at the end, in the UK, and not the other roots. But I guess I'll live.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I still don't understand why the beet is the only one that is said with "root" at the end, in the UK, and not the other roots. But I guess I'll live.


I've spent many sleepless nights wondering about this.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I still don't understand why the beet is the only one that is said with "root" at the end, in the UK, and not the other roots. But I guess I'll live.


Beats me but here is one explanation.

*Beetroot is a derived term of beet.

As nouns the difference between beetroot and beet*
 is that *beetroot* is a normally deep red coloured cultivar of the beet a root vegetable usually cooked or pickled before eating while *beet* is (singulare tantum|sometimes|definite) (_taxlink_), a plant with a swollen root which is eaten or used to make sugar. 

Now, what about celery root?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2019)

Roots as opposed to tops.  It's that simple.  You can eat the tops as well as the roots.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh my head.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> In the US we call them beets. In the UK they're called beet roots.
> 
> Why not carrot root, parsnip root, or turnip roots?



I think maybe it was to distinguish them from the beet greens which are a very common food, in some parts of Europe?
The greens (leaves on top) of those others are mostly not safe edibles?

Some funny and entertaining, and maybe educational posts on this thread.?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I think maybe it was to distinguish them from the beet greens which are a very common food, in some parts of Europe?
> The greens (leaves on top) of those others are mostly not safe edibles?
> 
> Some funny and entertaining, and maybe educational posts on this thread.?


I agree. The tops are most certainly edible. In fact just the other day I saw a dish made on television where the item was wrapped in beet root leaves. It appeared to be a big hit on ‘the Social,’ a Canadian talk show. 

Some people use them in salads or smoothies.
There is interesting information here for sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

Hmmm, I think I'm getting a grip.

"Celeriac, also called turnip-rooted celery, celery root, or knob celery, is a variety of celery cultivated for its edible stem or hypocotyl, and shoots. Despite its name, it is not a close relative to the turnip. Celeriac is like a root vegetable except it has a bulbous hypocotyl with many small roots attached."  wiki

""*Celery* *root*, or celeriac, is the product of a special variety of *celery* that is cultivated just for the *root*. Although the gnarled, brown ball covered with fine *root* hairs wouldn't win any prizes for beauty, its flavor intensity gives it star power. A small *root* can deliver big *celery* flavor to soups, sauces, and salads. "- Sara Moulton.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I agree. The tops are most certainly edible. In fact just the other day I saw a dish made on television where the item was wrapped in beet root leaves. It appeared to be a big hit on ‘the Social,’ a Canadian talk show.
> 
> Some people use them in salads or smoothies.
> There is interesting information.


 So are turnip greens, but maybe not in the UK


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> So are turnip greens, but maybe not in the UK


I did not know this. It’s interesting. 
I’m all for experimenting with foods.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*I guess turnips count in this area, too.  I have not bought them in a long while. My dad used to get them, and eat them raw, would slice them up and eat them. Had the crunch and texture of an apple.  My grandma had a root cellar.  We had one in our house, but never used it for its intended purpose.*


----------



## jerry old (Oct 4, 2019)

Never considered the topic, thought it humorous as in rkunsaw's euphemism and Keesha; 'headache.'

Goggled vegetables: bulbs in the term for vegetables wherein you eat the root (beet) and the part above ground.;howeve
one group is often classified in two or more groups ( Ah! me brain!)
You think about it gets confusing. 

People that wear boots do not eat beets. That is the only thing I know for sure.
I've never seen a lettuce root, the root system is plowed under
I am not going to research topic, but I know it will appear at an unknown and unwanted  time: is this a root type vegetable or a......?


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 4, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Roots as opposed to tops.  It's that simple.  You can eat the tops as well as the roots.


We eat beet tops and turnip tops too We are just the opposite of those in the UK. we call the roots beets or turnips and the tops are called beet greens or turnip greens.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> *People that wear boots do not eat beets*


*LOL  *


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2019)

Beet  would appear to be a generic term for a number of plants of the species Beta vulgaris.  This includes   Beetroot, Chard and Sugar beet and originate from the Sea beet (Beta maritima).    Turnips and Swedes (called Neeps in Scotland)  are Brassicas.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2019)

I forgot that chard is a relative of beets, and that turnips are brassicas.  
Thanks for those reminders.
It sounds like i am being sarcastic and humorous, but Plants are very interesting to me, and I had known that.

Swedes... I wonder if that is what we call sweet potatoes, here in USA.
I do not think they are actually potatoes. 
So perhaps they are Brassicas instead.  In the same family as broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, and brussels sprouts (which most people do not like even the mention of  )

Now I cannot remember what rutabaga's actually are, or are called, elsewhere. 
I also cannot remember what this thread topic was.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2019)

I went back to look, and am happy to see the topic is Edible roots, so my post was okay.

I do not know what family the rutabaga is in, or what it is called, in other places, but it IS an edible root, and delicious.
I think the tops should NOT be eaten. 

And therefore we do not call the tops anything, in that case.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

I think the rutabaga is in the turnip family...tastes like turnips but better somehow. I have never seen the leaves of a rutabaga but I have seen the leaves on a turnip.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 6, 2019)

I believe that Rutabaga derives from a  Swedish term, and is the mainly N.American term for what we call Swedes (Swedish turnips) or Neeps.  The turnip is a smaller member of the same family of brassicas.   Neeps are grown widely here as a soil improver,  for animal feed and as a vegetable. Turnips are grown on a smaller scale as a vegetable.

The sweet potato is a different beast altogether and not related to the potato.  I was surprised to find that it's in the same family as bindweed and comes originally from central America.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2019)

In this area, we usually have the large yellow turnips that are normally coated with wax to keep them from drying out.

I serve them mashed with plenty of butter and S&P.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 6, 2019)

Those are great mashed.
I just bought a large sweet potato and mashed it that the same way.  Just to get away from potatoes for a change.
Nice as a side dish.


----------

